# South Tampa Report: Snug Harbor 2/4/2007



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, I spent most of the day Saturday looking for the skunk ApolloBeach Sam left in my truck at Hooters.  Yep, no fish on Sat.  I fished my assphalt off and no fish---hell I did not see fish other than 2 slot size Reds showing me the middle finger.

But Sunday proved better.  I had a few hours before I was supposed to work on my household  "Honey Do's".  I beach launch Pinellas side, south side.  I was trolling along dressed like a Ninja Snook Killer.  I was warm but looked suspious, who cares.   It ain't  a beauty contest.  I was trolling along in the USS Snook Killer.  I saw a few bait fish jump again the mangroves.  I grabbed my trusty Tierra 200 on a GLX and casted to the spot, 3 seconds later a 19" Snook ate my Calcutta glass minnow.  I left about an hour later after scouting the around.  No other fish seen.

USS Snook Killer:









One Cast----One Catch!!









Joco was home resting. He has been sick and Mama would not let him come out and play.

Joe


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Sounds like a banner weekend to me. Skunks seem to be running around alot these days.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Don't either of you fuggers come near my boat ;D ;D ;D Wait a second, I think I may have put the skunk on Lonerangers boat :

Joe, It looks like you were beating back some mangroves. It kinda looked reminicant (sp) of the Long point rally when you guys went African Queen in the ditches.

Good job on the linesider


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I call it Huntishing. 

Huntishing: The Art of Hunting down the fish, then catch'em.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

> It kinda looked reminicant (sp) of the Long point rally when you guys went African Queen in the ditches.
> 
> Good job on the linesider


----------



## tito (Dec 15, 2006)

Joe, you are so funny, it seems like members of gheenoe site are moving to this site, or maybe not.. tito


----------

